# The danger of knives



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 5, 2016)

Recently saw this video on facebook, Dan Inosanto showing the danger of knives. Not really related to anything here, but it's something that's always good to keep in mind.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 6, 2016)

Yeah. A very hard prospect to overcome


----------



## Tgace (Apr 6, 2016)

If you walk right up to a person acting suspiciously in an empty warehouse instead of issuing commands from range and the guy attacks you with a knife, than yes, I guess you are in deep caca and depending on your gun alone may not be the best idea.

However, I think that the ultimate lesson for officers here shouldn’t be “learn martial arts“, as beneficial as that would indeed be, it should be “use better tactics“. But to be fair to the officers in the video, I don’t know exactly how the scenario was presented to them. The narrator says it was framed as “respond to suspicious circumstances in a warehouse at night”. If it was “It’s 1AM, the business is closed, and you find a broken lock…” these Coppers screwed up. If it was “It looks like it may be the business owner”, that’s a different story and they were set-up for the confrontation by the creators. I also wonder if there were any subjects who “won” the scenario that didn’t make the film?

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAfreak (Apr 6, 2016)

isn't it common for a cop, when talk to a suspicious person, to ask him to let the hands out of pockets etc. where one can see it? ok maybe when asking for i.d. or driving license and such its something different.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 6, 2016)

Tgace- I agree with you regarding the lesson that is taught. I would never want to have to rely on martial arts to protect me from a knife. If I was a LEO and had a chose to learn how to defend against a knife, and learn procedure to minimize the chance that I am close to them when they pull out the knife, 100% learn the procedure. However there are times where, for whatever reason, a LEO does not expect a weapon and gets closer to them. If they pull out the knife then, the officer is in trouble.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 6, 2016)

This is an excerpt from the Police Training video, "Surviving Edged Weapons". 
Originally shot in Wisconsin in 1988 with the goal of preparing LEO's for encounters with knives, machetes, cleavers, and other types of bladed weapons.
There are some rather comical and novelty type examples documented within.


----------



## Buka (Apr 7, 2016)

Thank you, Danny. I knew I recognized that from somewhere!
It's an all time classic.

For those not familiar with it, here's a little breakdown -

7 Awesome Moments in the Greatest Police Training Video Ever | Cracked.com


----------



## drop bear (Apr 7, 2016)

MAfreak said:


> isn't it common for a cop, when talk to a suspicious person, to ask him to let the hands out of pockets etc. where one can see it? ok maybe when asking for i.d. or driving license and such its something different.



Yeah but it is a wierd dynamic.

At what point do you shoot the guy for having hands in pockets?


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 7, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Yeah but it is a wierd dynamic.
> 
> At what point do you shoot the guy for having hands in pockets?



At the point where we can articulate that the guy with his hands in his pocket is presenting an imminent threat of serious bodily harm.

it's that simple... and that complex.  

Want real fun?  For a long time, partly in response to this video & Remberg's books, cops got real focused on having subjects keep their hands out of their pockets -- including having them take them out if they're encountered with the hands in their pockets.  But...  that can also present an opportunity for a subject to bring a weapon to bear, no?  So, maybe it's not the smartest thing to automatically demand to see the hands...  That one'll start a fight among DT instrutors!


----------



## Zeny (Apr 7, 2016)

Knives are really dangerous.....


----------



## lklawson (Apr 12, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> Recently saw this video on facebook, Dan Inosanto showing the danger of knives. Not really related to anything here, but it's something that's always good to keep in mind.


A really old respin of the almost-as-old  tueller drill. And half work anyway. And even at the time a century late.

Peace favor your sword (mobile)


----------



## Buka (Apr 12, 2016)

lklawson said:


> A really old respin of the almost-as-old  tueller drill. And half work anyway. And even at the time a century late.
> 
> Peace favor your sword (mobile)



That "century late" link was a really good read.


----------



## lklawson (Apr 13, 2016)

Buka said:


> That "century late" link was a really good read.


Glad you liked.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## crazydiamond (Apr 15, 2016)

Knife training has made me more scared of knifes. Running is a really good.


----------



## Ironbear24 (Apr 19, 2016)

Protip. Don't get stabbed.


----------

